# New Project



## Aaron Little (Dec 6, 2004)

I have been away from MartialTalk for a few weeks. First there was getting ready for Rikkis fight in Hook n Shoot. Then we had two guys fighting in a show here in Lexington. Then there was a new video project to get out the door. Well, we finally have then new video out so I have a little more time to read and post on a few forums.



If any one is interested here is a trailer for the new video project.

*Clinchin 2*: *The All New* "*Electric Boogaloo*"


----------



## getgoin (Dec 7, 2004)

Can't get the link to work.


----------



## Aaron Little (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for pointing that out. It looks like I made a typo. I can not find the edit button. This link should work.


*Clinchin' 2 Promo*http://www.truthincombat.com/video/ClinchPromo1.wmvhttp://www.truthincombat.com/video/ClinchPromo1.wmvhttp://www.truthincombat.com/video/ClinchPromo1.wmvhttp://www.truthincombat.com/video/ClinchPromo1.wmv


----------



## MJS (Dec 7, 2004)

Great clip Aaron!  Thanks!!

Mike


----------



## getgoin (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice clip. Where can someone get more info of the DVD?


----------



## Aaron Little (Dec 7, 2004)

Getgoin,

You can read more about it here:

*Performance Edge Productions*


----------



## getgoin (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice site. I look at the price and wha du, but then I seen it is a 4 hour DVD, real good price, real good. I'll check it out after the new year. Where you guys located?


----------



## ShotoSan (Dec 8, 2004)

Cool, I think it is a good idea to make videos for others to learn from


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 8, 2004)

Looks like good stuff.  I'll have to check it out.


Regards,


Steve


----------

